# Book Recomendations



## webbie (May 16, 2006)

A book that I read in the late 70's was largely responsible for my interest in solar, wood and other alternative energy. I remember the cover name as being "The Energy Primer", but a search online shows the probably book as being:

http://tinyurl.com/gbvqz

The information in this book is a relevant today as it was then. It has some great introductions to the entire energy cycle, for instance it charts the production of food and shows how many foods take 5 to 10X as much energy (in calories) to produce than what they provide!

Highly recomended if you can find a used copy. I ordered one from Abes books but they cancelled the order because they did not have it in stock.

Note - there is a newer book with the name Fueling the Future, which looks good, but is not the same:
New Book Link Here

As I remember, the original book was large format paperback and had a dark blue cover.

I'll order one used through Amazon and see if it's the correct. one.


----------

